# tosare o falciare?



## _forumuser_

Voi quale di questi due verbi usate per dire ...ehm, tosare il prato? Secondo voi sono intercambiabili? Secondo me tosare e' piu' accurato. Che io sappia le macchine per "radere" il prato si chiamano tosaerba, mentre le falciatrici sono macchine piu' grandi per falciare campi di grano ecc.


----------



## irene.acler

Il De Mauro li indica come entrambi corretti nell'espressione "falciare/tosare il proato". Io personalmente dico "tosare il prato" (e nel mio dialetto si dice anche "segare il prato").


----------



## _forumuser_

irene.acler said:


> Il De Mauro li indica come entrambi corretti nell'espressione "falciare/tosare il proato". Io personalmente dico "tosare il prato" (e nel mio dialetto si dice anche "segare il prato").


 
Anch'io ho sempre sentito tosare il prato (beato chi ce l'ha! ) e quindi sarei tentato di dire che questo e' il verbo piu' appropriato per quest'azione, ma prima di passare alle conclusioni vorrei delle conferme da tutta Italia.


----------



## Saoul

Non voglio affermare che in quest'angolo di Lombardia, nota anche come Milano, si dica esclusivamente così, ma io non uso mai tosare, e uso solo falciare, anche se il tuo ragionamento di partenza non fa una grinza. 
Uso tosare solo per i cani. Per il prato dico falciare.


----------



## sabrinita85

Non mi è mai capitato di dirlo, perché io uso il generico "tagliare l'erba".
Però, personalmente mi pare più corretto _*falciare*_... _tosare _mi dà più l'impressione di tagliare i capelli o i peli d'animale.

Edit: concordo quindi, con Saoul!


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> Non mi è mai capitato di dirlo, perché io uso il generico "tagliare l'erba".
> Però, personalmente mi pare più corretto _*falciare*_... _tosare _mi dà più l'impressione di tagliare i capelli o i peli d'animale.
> 
> Edit: concordo quindi, con Saoul!


 
Finora siamo 2-2. Ma uno che deve scegliere una traduzione che deve fare??


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Finora siamo 2-2. Ma uno che deve scegliere una traduzione che deve fare??


Secondo me, affidarsi a un dizionario di italiano, è la miglior cosa.
Se vedi sul DeMauro la parola _falciare_, dà come primo significato proprio quello di tagliare l'erba. _Tosare_, invece, dà come primo significato quello di livellare il pelo e solo dopo, come estensione del significato, dà tagliare l'erba.
Quindi, si può dire in entrambi i modi, ma se proprio si vuol fare i fiscali, allora _falciare _sarebbe più specifico.


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> Secondo me, affidarsi a un dizionario di italiano, è la miglior cosa.
> Se vedi sul DeMauro la parola _falciare_, dà come primo significato proprio quello di tagliare l'erba. _Tosare_, invece, dà come primo significato quello di livellare il pelo e solo dopo, come estensione del significato, dà tagliare l'erba.
> Quindi, si può dire in entrambi i modi, ma se proprio si vuol fare i fiscali, allora _falciare _sarebbe più specifico.


 
Mah, i dizionari li compilano persone come noi. La cosa migliore per me e' affidarsi alla piazza, cioe' a voi!


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Mah, i dizionari li compilano persone come noi. La cosa migliore per me e' affidars alla piazza, cioe' a voi!


Beh oddio, non è che un giorno mi sveglio, vado da DeMauro e gli dico: voglio scrivere un pezzo di dizionario!
Oppure interpellano un vecchietto sulla metro e gli chiedono di partecipare alla stesura di un dizionario.
Di questo, se ne occupano linguisti, filologi e grammatici, ed è vero che la grammatica la fanno i parlanti, ed è anche vero che i parlanti mutano i significati delle parole, però insomma, io ancora mi fido dei dizionari, ecco.


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> Beh oddio, non è che un giorno mi sveglio, vado da DeMauro e gli dico: voglio scrivere un pezzo di dizionario!
> Oppure interpellano un vecchietto sulla metro e gli chiedono di partecipare alla stesura di un dizionario.
> Di questo, se ne occupano linguisti, filologi e grammatici, ed è vero che la grammatica la fanno i parlanti, ed è anche vero che i parlanti mutano i significati delle parole, però insomma, io ancora mi fido dei dizionari, ecco.


 
Non mi crederai ma invece succede proprio cosi'. Ma forse qui divaghiamo.


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Non mi crederai ma invece succede proprio cosi'. Ma forse qui divaghiamo.


Sì?
Mi piacerebbe saperne di più.
Il dizionario della Real Academia Española è compilato da insigni personaggi eccelsi nel campo linguistico. 
Pensavo altrettanto dei dizionari italiani, o per lo meno quelli di un certo rilievo.


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> Non mi è mai capitato di dirlo, perché io uso il generico "tagliare l'erba".
> Però, personalmente mi pare più corretto _*falciare*_... _tosare _mi dà più l'impressione di tagliare i capelli o i peli d'animale.
> 
> Edit: concordo quindi, con Saoul!


Son d'accordo.Tosare lo vedrei bene anche parlando di una pecora o un cane
Daniele


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Anch'io come Sabrinita dico sempre "tagliare l'erba". 
Falciare nella mia testa lo assimilo al lavoro dei contadini dei campi, più che al prato condominiale.
Tosare .... le pecore!


----------



## Necsus

Tanto per aumentare un po' la confusione dirò che anche il verbo 'rasare' può essere usato riferito all'erba del prato..! 
La macchina adibita alla funzione di 'tagliare l'erba' (ebbene sì, anch'io dico così) è denominata _tosaerba, tagliaerba, _o _rasaerba_, mentre quella (cito dalla Treccani) "avente funzione simile, ma adeguata agli usi agricoli, è la _falciatrice_". E in effetti neanch'io parlerei di _falciare_ l'erba del prato di casa, a meno che non si tratti di un campo di grano da mietere.


----------



## _forumuser_

Necsus said:


> Tanto per aumentare un po' la confusione dirò che anche il verbo 'rasare' può essere usato riferito all'erba del prato..!
> La macchina adibita alla funzione di 'tagliare l'erba' (ebbene sì, anch'io dico così) è denominata _tosaerba, tagliaerba, _o _rasaerba_, mentre quella (cito dalla Treccani) "avente funzione simile, ma adeguata agli usi agricoli, è la _falciatrice_". E in effetti neanch'io parlerei di _falciare_ l'erba del prato di casa, a meno che non si tratti di un campo di grano da mietere.


 
Anche per me falciare evoca immediatamente l'immagine di un campo da mietere. Insomma pare che si delinei una frattura insanabile tra chi usa falciare e chi invece il prato lo tosa... Il problema inizialmente era come tradurre l'inglese to mow. Mi viene in mente ora che il film The Lawnmower Man venne tradotto in italiano con il generico il Tagliaerbe piu' tosto  che il Tosaerbe o il Falciaerbe. Non e' difficile capire il perche'.


----------



## Necsus

_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Mi viene in mente ora che il film The Lawnmower Man venne tradotto in italiano con il generico il Tagliaerbe piu' tosto  che il Tosaerbe o il Falciaerbe. Non e' difficile capire il perche'.


No, infatti. "Il Tagliaerbe", esatto, e io mi sono sempre chiesto il perché di quel plurale... Forse nelle intenzioni della distribuzione doveva servire a distinguere l'uomo tagliaerba dalla macchina tagliaerba? Chissà...


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io penso che per il prato è più adatto il verbo tosare, mentre falciare lo userei in riferimento a un campo agricolo.


----------



## pizzi

Un altro voto a favore di _tagliare l'erba._


----------



## elwadi

sabrinita85 said:


> Beh oddio, non è che un giorno mi sveglio, vado da DeMauro e gli dico: voglio scrivere un pezzo di dizionario!
> Oppure interpellano un vecchietto sulla metro e gli chiedono di partecipare alla stesura di un dizionario.
> Di questo, se ne occupano linguisti, filologi e grammatici, ed è vero che la grammatica la fanno i parlanti, ed è anche vero che i parlanti mutano i significati delle parole, però insomma, io ancora mi fido dei dizionari, ecco.


Salve! Hai ragione di fidarsi ai dizionari.

È vero che la lingua italiana cambia di vocabolo ogni secolo;tanti parole non si usano piu stesso che le troviamo ancora nelle dizionari.


----------



## irene.acler

elwadi said:


> Salve! Hai ragione che bisogna fidarsi dei dizionari.
> 
> È vero che la lingua italiana cambia di vocabolo ogni secolo; tante parole non si usano più ma le troviamo ancora nei dizionari.



Benvenuto a WR!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi semplicemente "tagliare l'erba".
Tosare è l'azione del tagliare la lana ad una pecora, la pelliccia ad un animale e al limite, come suggerisce Garzanti, tagliare una siepe per renderla uniforme.
Falciare implica l'uso di una falciatrice (o di una falce nel passato) e quindi, nonostante il significato sia chiaro, non è estremamente corretto, specialmente se inserito nel contesto di un dizionario..(sometimes it seems to be easier than it actually is, mate, but you're the one...).


----------



## claudine2006

elwadi said:


> Salve! Hai ragione a (non) fidarti dei dizionari.
> 
> È vero che la lingua italiana cambia vocaboli ogni secolo; tante parole non si usano più anche se le troviamo ancora nei dizionari.


Non sono sicura di aver capito ciò che vuoi dire. Bisogna fidarsi o no?


----------

